# Verb-Noun



## Inglip

To help me with my learning, in everyday life I walk around and attempt to say things in tagalog in my mind, just about observations. I was at home, chopping some onions, and I looked at my chopping board. I got stuck.

How do I name something as a verb. As in _chopping board_. I am not chopping the board, I am chopping something on a chopping board.

Pumuputol na ako ng manok at mga gulay sa board ng pumutol ito.

That is my attempt, but 'noun ng verb and then the addition of a marker (ko, niya, iyan etc) to show it is an item' to mean an overall noun is a total guess.

I am thinking though there is some sort of affix I haven't come across yet.


----------



## mataripis

chopping board in Tagalog is "Sangkalan". If you say " Naghihiwa ako ng gulay at sibuyas sa sangkalan." (I am cutting/slicing vegetables and onion in a chopping board.) i am not well versed with the parts of grammar/sentences, i do agree that Verb-Noun is a reality in forming/constructing/inventing grammars/words in Modern Tagalog.I use to live in Southern Tagalog area and i learned many Tagalog words there not known to the people in Metro Manila.Tagalog has many words, These must be researched and compiled to make this language more complete.   e.g. of tagalog sentences from Cavite(part of Southern Tagalog) in comparison with standard Tagalog in Manila.  1.) Let's sleep together in one bed. a.)Timog Tagalog= Dais kita sa isang higaan. b.) Tagalog Maynila= Tabi tayo sa kamang ito. 2.) I want in an airconditioned room,its too hot. a.)Ibig ko sa silid na may aircon, kainit ahoy! b.) Gusto ko sa kwartong may aircon, napaka init kasi.


----------



## Inglip

Ok, so chopping board has a specific name.

But how do I turn a verb into a noun? In English we do it by marking it with 'a' How is it done in tagalog?

Exs: 
Running Machine
Punching Bag


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> Ok, so chopping board has a specific name.
> 
> But how do I turn a verb into a noun? In English we do it by marking it with 'a' How is it done in tagalog?
> 
> Exs:
> Running Machine
> Punching Bag


Running a machine= patakbuhin ang makinarya/ Punching a bag= bugbugin ang bag.  I just translate the two samples. but what i know "noun-verb" cases is possible when the English term or verb is missing or new in Tagalog.Like "Texting"= nagteteks", using computer"=nagkokompyuter" etc.


----------



## Inglip

Not punching a bag, or running a machine. Those are just basic sentences.

Punching a 'punching bag'. 

Punch is the verb here, and punching bag is a noun that includes a verb. Just like running machine, and a number of others.

How do I say things like that in tagalog?


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> Not punching a bag, or running a machine. Those are just basic sentences.
> 
> Punching a 'punching bag'.
> 
> Punch is the verb here, and punching bag is a noun that includes a verb. Just like running machine, and a number of others.
> 
> How do I say things like that in tagalog?


1.) punching bag= suntukan     2.)running machine= andaran/takbuhan


----------



## niernier

You don't have to translate everything.  There are times when you have no option but to copy the English term and incorporate it in your Tagalog sentence.  Things like washing machine, refrigerator, toothpaste, don't have Tagalog terms.  Chopping board (tadtaran/sangkalan) has a name though, probably because the thing already existed in the old times.


----------



## DotterKat

You are talking about the formation of *compound nouns* and in this  particular case, the combination of a verb and a noun (they can also be  adjective + noun, preposition + noun, adjective + verb, etc). Niernier  is absolutely correct in that you don't have to translate everything as  Taglish is quite common in everyday speech. However, I understand that  you may be undertaking this as a grammatical exercise. In this case,  mataripis already gave you a clue on how to formulate these unusual  words. The words sangkal*an *and tadtar*an* (chopping board) are your clues --- you would generally use the suffix *-an* to a root word to form the verb + noun compound noun you are looking for. 

Let's take your example _punching bag_. Strictly as a grammatical  exercise, you would take the root verb suntok (to hit, strike) add -an =  suntukan. Now that alone would more likely refer to a boxing match. But  add an equivalent for _bag _and you could end up with something like _bag na pangsuntukan _or if you want to be strictly Tagalog about it, simply _gamit-pangsungtukan _(literally, _a thing or stuff for boxing_, so it could refer to gloves and masks as well). As I said, we are just experimenting with word formation as an exercise. 

Your other word is _*running machine*_ (I assume you mean a _treadmill_, as we call it here in the US; you must be from the UK). Again, just as a grammatical workout, take the root verb _takbo_ (to run), add -an (also add _h_  because you are joining two vowels) = takbuhan. That alone would mean a  running event or even a place to run to (as in a _shelter_). Add the  equivalent for _machine_ and you will form a brand new word, let's say _makinang pangtakbuhan_ (literally, a machine for running).

Other verb + noun compound nouns like *swimming pool* and *firing range*  would follow the same basic rule. Swimming is langoy, add -an =  languyan. Now that alone could refer to the place itself, but if you  want to form a new term, you might say pook-languyan or lugar na  panglanguyan (literally, a place for swimming). Firing range would start  with the noun _baril_ (gun), add -an = barilan. That alone would  mean a gunfight but to form the compound noun you want, you would want  an equivalent for _range. _It could be pook or lugar again, as in pook-barilan or lugar na pangbarilan (literally a place for firing guns).

I can't emphasize enough that all of my aforementioned examples are made-up (note the compound adjective ----_another topic_)  words. They are grammatically correct, but neither found nor used at all in everyday speech.  Use them only as grammatical exercises. In real life, use the English  terms.


----------



## Inglip

I get it, ok, thanks.


----------

